# Ideas Wanted!



## Roger (Feb 20, 2005)

I think it might be time we had a Members T-shirt! Please post here any ideas you have on:

 1. Logo design - what it might look like.

 2. Production - where to get them made.

 3. Distribution - how do we get them to Members all over the world.

 If there is enough interest I will draw up a short list so we can all vote for our favorite.


----------



## IRISH (Feb 20, 2005)

Not a bad idea at all Roger,  maybe a light colour so people don't go digging in no-go places in them [] (not that anyone here would do that [8D] ).


----------



## Sam_MaineBottles (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi Roger - 

 Definitely a great idea!  How about somehow incorporating a graphic of a globe to represent the fact that we are a world-wide group?  As far as production and distribution, perhaps a member has a connection to a screen printing operation and would be willing to take on that aspect of the project.  

 - Sam


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Roger. How about, "BOTTLE COLLECTING...I REALLY DIG IT!" ?


----------



## Trying not to break it (Feb 20, 2005)

hi roger,  great ideal.  it would be nice to wear when you go to some ones door to get permission to look for bottles on there property.   rhona


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 20, 2005)

"BOTTLE COLLECTING...KICKS glASS!"


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 20, 2005)

Great idea Roger!  I think all the 'regulars' here would leap at the chance to purchase a item with an 'Official' ABF logo.[] Why don't we have an 'election' open to all forum members to establish the logo design?  A preliminary (election primary?) round could be used to produce 3 finalists, with a final vote to determine the 'winner'.  Once the logo is determined, it could be offered for sale to members in a variety of ways.  Actual garments, t-shirt, 'football' jersey, golf shirt, wind breaker etc. or a silk-screen  iron-on transfer, embroidered patch, baseball cap, bush hat, the possibilities are endless! If profits are realized, perhaps we could settle upon  some worthy charities to benefit.  Finally, I think members with over 50 posts should get a logo patch free[]


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 20, 2005)

Awesome idea!  I'm game and will happily anty up for one!  Lets keep this thread running with Ideas!


----------



## bearswede (Feb 20, 2005)

Some great ideas, Norm... Considering the old adage: "charity begins at home", I was thinking that perhaps any profits should be plowed back into maintaining the forum website, no?

 Ron


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 20, 2005)

Really great ideas! I like the cap, patch, hats, etc. How about a stylized 'glass' globe (earth) with ABF embossed in fancy script on it...Just brainstorming here...Profits (if any) to charity, I love it!


----------



## Pontiled (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey guys and gals, *count me in*!

 [][][]


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 20, 2005)

Bear, you just might have a point there..[] I confess I never thought about the upkeep of the forum, sorry about that Roger[&:]. Besides, it might be a wee bit difficult getting all to agree on a suitable charity?  Hey here's an idea, there's ships in bottles, we could have the Globe in a bottle, or something of the idea of the Pittsburg Paint logo, the one saying it "Covers The Earth" - our forum covers the earth with the artifacts we 'UN-Earth'[8D]


----------



## wootten (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey hey hey-count me in-the people here have been awesome I would love to get a tee-shirt-wahoooooooo-wendy


----------



## preditor (Feb 20, 2005)

logo idea-- an open treasure chest with bottles sticking out. shirt would say official ABF treasure hunter


----------



## Roger Lightsey (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey guys I found a bottle and ended up here somehow. This is a cool website though and t-shirts would be awsome.


----------



## Roger Lightsey (Feb 21, 2005)

I like the idea of glopf43, "BOTTLE COLLECTING...I REALLY DIG IT!"  

 Then the logo could be a hole that has a shovel sticking out of it throwing dirt, and have a pile of bottles next to the hole.....?


----------



## bne74honda (Feb 21, 2005)

Hi All,

 I think the idea is fantastic and agree with both ideas for the disbursement of any profits. First for this site upkeep and second for charity. If I may be so bold as to suggest a single charity, it would be the Red Cross. They have an extremely long history of providing aid world-wide in any crisis. As such they are (in my opinion) most capable of ensuring any funds they receive are used properly.

 If we were to provide them with our excess funds, they may allow us to incorporate their logo on our shirts, describing ourselves as supporters. This would help our cause even further if we were to wear the shirt(s) while approaching landowners for permissions.

 Just my two pennies. But I do like the whole idea and will definitely support this effort any way I can!    

 Brian


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 21, 2005)

Hey all. I picture the Earth with a winged bottle flying around it. You know, sort of like at the begining of those old RKO pictures. The ones with the Earth being circled by a plane...around and around..."spanning the globe", I think the announcer would say. Kind of corny I know but the best ideas can come from just blurting out whats on your mind and letting everyone else run with it. Let's keep those ideas flowing


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Feb 22, 2005)

Here is another.....  How about the words: I Recycle I dig old bottles. With a international recycle logo... or a altered version "The Antique Bottle Forum" A world full of information.. Taz


----------



## kumtow (Feb 22, 2005)

Bne74honda's (Brian) idea about including a logo on the shirt or whatever for a charity we support with excess funds is a top idea.   It gives the impression of legitimency (spelling???) that landowners may appreciate, therefore increasing permission to dig rates. 
 Tis a grand idea.


----------



## flasherr (Feb 22, 2005)

These all sound like great ideas. My only suggestion is to have realy big sizes for us FAT GUYS [8D]


----------



## preditor (Feb 22, 2005)

I never thought about that Jules, but i guess treasure does come in all shapes and sizes(44DD) For example "LOL" [].

                                 Preditor
  i'll probabley see someone a month from now with a "TREASURE" chest and start laughing and no one will know why but me.


----------



## diginit (Feb 23, 2005)

I'm partial to the earth embossed as a slug plate with a crossed pick and shovel below it.  kind of a skull and crossbones design.   For a slogan-How's

   Unearthing History-With A Passion     or

   Save Our History-Dig A Dump     or

   Saving History-With A Shovel    or

   Shall I go on?
 I think you should make different shirts.
 Maybe we should make a deal. I'll write 'em-you print 'em.[]


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 23, 2005)

How about:
 I dig Dirty History
 Don't bust my Glass... 
 Looking Through Glass to the Past 
 Their Dumps....Our Treasures
 Seeking/Discovering/Uncovering.... the Past through Glass.
 Jugs ... not Drugs[8D]
 Looking for Mr/Mrs. Goodjar....for us 'older folks' who know the movie.[]
 Dirty fingernails are a sign of Class.

 I think I'll stop now.......


----------



## flasherr (Feb 23, 2005)

I made a brochure to give to potential land owners explaining why I want to dig up their yard. It hasn't done me any good but thought might make a neat shirt here is the front of my brochure. I don't want much if it is used lol only 10% of profits and a free shirt lol



 THINK real hard and you will find the Pun []


----------



## lacolobiger (Feb 23, 2005)

Count me in !! I like the glass globe with A.B.F. embossed on it. Also the red cross chairity. A big round of applause for the guys that keep this forum up and running. I'd buy several logo embossed items. Ya'll derserve it!! Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 24, 2005)

Hey All. Speaking of funny slogans; try on this PUN. The logo would consist of a classic outhouse and underneath the words, "FINDING BOTTLES INTERRED". This one is just for laughs (it was thought up by my 'better half').


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 24, 2005)

I definatley like the sound of some official style logo (to hopefully sway some landowners).  Maybe we could even refer to our "organization" and act as representatives, and be like "Hello Maa'm Im here on behalf of the International Bottle Liberation Union, and I'm gonna have to dig up about 3/4's of your property and your just gonna have to deal with it..."[]  Just kidding, you guys don't want to be associated with a guy like me, but it would be cool to look kind of professional while asking permission to go look for some petrified poop[]


----------



## kendolbottles1black (Feb 25, 2005)

hey roger, what ever design you end up with i am sure that most people on the forum would be proud to wear one i know i would. cheers ken ps its been a while since i was on have had some nasty pc problems .[] back on now though[]


----------



## Trying not to break it (Feb 25, 2005)

hi everone,  i like norm's ideal of "seeking/discovery/uncovering  the past from glass".  it's a little more dignified when you are looking to dig someone property.  and i like the rde cross ideal for surplus.  maybe we could have 2 designs, 1 serious and one for fun.   rhona


----------



## rwmarler (Feb 25, 2005)

Hey Brian,
 You still might get some phone calls down there in the Lone Star state. Next time try white-out.[8D]


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 25, 2005)

I agree that we don't need to have only one design & slogan for t-shirts; as Rhona said 'some funny some serious'. Although I think the idea of single "patch/symbol/logo" for all "official" outerware is the right way to go. Thanks...


----------



## bne74honda (Feb 25, 2005)

I like the way this is going. A lot of really good ideas and brain-storming happening. So far I must admit I have some favourites.

  Looking Through Glass to the Past
 Their Dumps....Our Treasures
 Seeking/Discovering/Uncovering.... the Past through Glass

 These 3 are really good. Not to say there aren't others that are...these just seem to contain a certain level of sophistication or respectability that I think we may want to carry with us to other peoples' property.

 That said, I whole-heartedly agree that we should have some 'fun' slogans as well.  After all, we sure as hell can't be all serious when we're elbow deep in century old....uh....'dumps' [].

 Brian


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey all. I really like, "DISCOVERING THE PAST THROUGH GLASS"!  I was just heading out to dig and thought it might be nice if we had an "official" song...How about this (sung to the tune of the "William Tell Overture", a.k.a. "The Lone Ranger Song")..."TO THE DUMP...TO THE DUMP...TO THE DUMP DUMP DUMP/TO THE DUMP... TO THE DUMP...TO THE DUMP DUMP DUMP..." ETC.


----------



## Maine Digger (Feb 26, 2005)

Yeah, and once you're in a hole and you catch that first glimpse of glass, the tune / tempo picks up, to like "The Flight of The Bumble Bee"[8D]

 Here's another -  Unearthing The Past....One Bottle At A Time!


----------



## towhead (Feb 26, 2005)

Hey oldshoe4u-Excellent!! .... I'm gonna' hafta' try that!!!!!!!!! hee hee


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 26, 2005)

Glad you liked that one Towhead[].  I really do like the Idea of a professional Logo'd shirt and a less serious shirt design as well.  We also should make childrens sizes as well so my kids can approach land owners and tell them that their father said if they dont get permission they don't eat that night...[]


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 27, 2005)

Hey Roger let's get the voting under way and see this Idea to fruition!  I'll ask locally to see if we can get an Idea of how much the production will cost, we just need a logo or two, as for me I would be proud to wear any design our fine members agree upon.  We also need to know approximatley how many shirts we are talking about.  

 I think that we should also allow members to purchase shirts at a slight markup with profits from sales being re-directed into this web-site only. I know we all have our favorite charities but I personally donate to mine anually and would rather see our members get the shirts at a lower price and this wonderful web site stay in existance for as long as I'm able to log onto it!

 I think that as far as shipping we can mass ship quantities to the different moderators around the globe or have them produced locally to the moderators and then allow members to purchase from the nearest moderator with the member paying actual shipping costs plus shirt/hat/whatever else we come up with cost.

 EVERYONE lets get this Idea into reality!!  I'd love to get this done so that we can sport them at the upcoming shows!

 BOB


----------



## oldshoe4u (Feb 27, 2005)

Roger, Here's another Idea..

 There are a few sites online available to do printing on t-shirts and various other items.
 Maybe we can get in touch with them and give them an aproxximate Idea of how many items they will expect to sell to us, and have them give a volume discount, with the exception being that our forum orders on each pre-paid member's request and we have the _company_ itself direct ship to each of the members.  This would solve our distribution problem but would also be a little more labor intensive on our end as far as having to phone in each additional order to the company we choose (and pre-figuring shipping).  I also know that we will have to set a deadline for ordering so that the company can mass produce the items all at one time (in order for us to get a volume discount) as they wont want to have to piece-meal out the items long term.
 I'd be glad to help with anything I can!
 BOB


----------



## glopf43 (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey Roger. I'm with Bob, anything I can do to help see this to fruition let me know.        
 Many years ago I was inolved with a similer prodject in AZ. We had a limited run of 100. The one thing I learned is to be sure and get a good quality shirt for the printing. These will hold up much better and are worth a little higher cost (only a few cents more per shirt when purchased in quantity). May I suggest a name brand like 'Haynes' or 'Fruit of the Loom' and in the "heavy" cloth. The cheap sirts don't last but only a few times in the wash before the printing disolves like a just-dug ACL. I'm ready to proudly wear anything the members agree upon. Also, to avoid potintial discord, perhaps any profit should go to the forum. None here would would dispute that we ALL enjoy IT...


----------



## kastoo (Mar 2, 2005)

Yea.  Here's one....bottle collectors or diggers...

 (insert pic of squat whiskey, or squat blob soda)

 The say:  We don't mind getting squat!


----------



## Haulin glass (Mar 3, 2005)

Count me in! maybe you could have ball caps made to . I will be glad to purchase both.


----------



## ashott (Mar 4, 2005)

Alright Maine Digger I have to agree with the Unearthing the past....One bottle at a time but not the JUGS....NOT DRUGS.....hmmmm may give some guys ideas lol -ashley


----------



## Roger Lightsey (Mar 5, 2005)

Cool pictures


----------



## bearswede (Mar 5, 2005)

Here's mine...

 Ron


----------



## bearswede (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice work, Rich... Now how about posting your photo in that empty frame on your profile page...

 Ron

 ps... wouldn't a Hardin's fire grenade work better?


----------



## bearswede (Mar 7, 2005)

Since you opened up that can-o'-worms (so to speak), Rich... I had what I thought was a brilliant idea a couple of years ago...

 I'd take one of those old bottles hanging around the house (e.g., see below); and, when that fateful day should arrive, I'd have myself cremated and the ashes funneled into said bottle, the bottle well-sealed, and make my heirs put me on the mantel, or carry me around from place to place (I come from a nomadic people), or try and sell me off on ebay... Wouldn't THAT be something!!!

 Ron


----------



## fsperry (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey Everyone,

      If T-Shirts are offered, how about some sort of canvas or heavy cloth totes also ?  The screening process is the same and may as well be used in as many different applications as possible.  Window/bumper stickers  just came to mind too.  Just some random thoughts.


----------



## ashott (Mar 10, 2005)

I have an idea, although corny......bottles (many different varieties(sp) surrounding the world and saying BOTTLES UNITED.........ARE YOU???
 -ashley


----------



## ashott (Mar 10, 2005)

I do have to say that I really like the Global Intrestst one a lot!!!!!


----------



## ashott (Mar 10, 2005)

or better yet the one with the hand although maybe a little morbid lol[]


----------



## bearswede (Mar 11, 2005)

I like it!!!

 Oh yeah... And your mug shot's ok too...


----------



## Roger (Mar 12, 2005)

Thank you everyone for some really good imaginative ideas!

 I like the idea of using a fire grenade as a balloon because it is a bottle that collectors in every country will know right away.

 I am in the process of commissioning a professional graphic artist to read through this thread and come up with a proposed design which will of course be posted here for comments and suggested improvements.

 I have done some research on production and the best place so far seems to be cafepress for quality and the fact that they ship worldwide. 

 Keep the ideas coming and thanks again all!


----------



## oldshoe4u (Mar 12, 2005)

Woo Hoo Roger!!  Get them done in time for the upcoming shows..?
 Thanks!
 BOB
 P.S. anything we can do to help let us know!


----------



## Danoh (Mar 12, 2005)

I would be very interested in a t-shirt! I know that I have not posted or contributed to the site, but I am starting to become more interested in bottles lately. I would wear one proudly! -Dan


----------



## bearswede (Mar 14, 2005)

Hey Rich...

 Check this one out!!!!


----------



## bearswede (Mar 14, 2005)

Handle it carefully, Rich... It's at 4.5 grand and climbing steadily!!!!



 R(ARRRGH!)


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 14, 2005)

here ya go.....


  Pic of a broke log cabin bitters bottle for the front,and on the back have "OH SH*T" with an old outhouse pic....



     lol,.....[]


----------



## Rockfish (Mar 15, 2005)

Has the dig shirt made it to reality? I like the Earth-cleaning idea.
 "Un-earth, a rebirth", sort of thing. Let me know what the deal is with the shirts.


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 15, 2005)

well just a suggestion,..

 If you do make shirts have them silkscreened,instead of decal pressed....they are better and last longer....

  Also I would by a T-shirt to support my hooby!


----------



## bne74honda (Mar 17, 2005)

WOW.....so much excellent input! Just thought I'd add in one bit more here. There's one small town back-country antique shop I take my kids to for their particular collections (Beanie Babies) and I'm pretty darn sure that I could talk the proprietor into selling a few of these shirts for us as well. I'm sure I could find others to do the same.

 Perhaps others here might want to try this as well.

 Looking forward to a new addition to my wardrobe!!

 Brian


----------



## WhiteLighting (Mar 19, 2005)

On one of the posts on this forum,iseen a charity auction to get these shirts goin,now i agree that we should have a charity auction,...
  I have a dollar bin of bott's i could donate for this forum,aswell as alot of others that are reg's here.!



  very good idea indeed!


----------



## diginit (Mar 25, 2005)

Looking forward to seeing the finished product. Sounds great!


----------

